# New here



## Tuffcreek (Apr 13, 2019)

just wanted to say Hi. I'm in Florida and have a 2002 Allegro Bay 34' gasser W/H Chev chassis. No questions just wanted to say thanks for all the good info I've picked up reading these forums.     Tim


----------

